# Brahms Violin Sonata No. 3 vs Ives Violin Sonata No. 3



## RogerWaters (Feb 13, 2017)

Both from the relatively late Romantic period, which do you prefer?


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

How many more polls like these are you planning to make?
Beethoven Symphony No. 4 vs Sibelius Symphony No. 4 
Bach: English Suites vs French Suites
Brahms Piano Trio No. 1 vs Mendelssohn Piano Trio No. 1
Bach's St. John Passion vs Haydn's The Creation


----------



## RogerWaters (Feb 13, 2017)

hammeredklavier said:


> How many more polls like these are you planning to make?
> Beethoven Symphony No. 4 vs Sibelius Symphony No. 4
> Bach: English Suites vs French Suites
> Brahms Piano Trio No. 1 vs Mendelssohn Piano Trio No. 1
> Bach's St. John Passion vs Haydn's The Creation


Not many more, so bare with me.


----------

